# Anyone else doing 1-day Car Control School on May 25?



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I am taking advantage of the owner loyalty promotion and doing the one-day car control school on May 25.

Anyone else planning to go that day?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I just realized the CCS uses the 335i and the M235i. Awesome! I'm ready to drive the M235i. 

BMW is really good at this marketing stuff...


----------

